# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس حرفه ای آقا یا خانم ، آشنا به Ms Access-VBA و SQL Server

## Ali_Prodes

موسسه كنترل و طرح سيستم ها جهت تکمیل کادر فنی خود، برنامه نویس حرفه ای آقا یا خانم ، آشنا به Ms Access-VBA و SQL  Server استخدام می نماید، علاقمندان رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل زیر جهت بررسی و تعیین وقت مصاحبه ارسال نمایند :

پست الکترونیکی:
E-mail: Info@CSDSoft.net

----------

